# Yellow Lamborghini Gallardo Spyder at Autobar



## Paulski-FR (Jul 23, 2010)

They slapped those ADV.1's on before the shoot. They are now working on putting a twin turbo. 

Enjoy!


----------



## FULLOFGLI (Mar 12, 2008)

Love the car, but those rims are not to my liking at all.


----------

